# Radio Shack



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, they have had a rough year - I'm actually surprized they have not closed shop, but they show every sign of continuing into the next season.

Both Andy and Fabian are coming off injury-plagued seasons. Frank is probably out for the next two seasons. Jens - well Jens is Jens and he just keeps on keeping-on.

Andy will begin racing early to get back into form for July. Suspect Fabian will have to do the same if he is going to contend for the Classics.

Andy Schleck To Open 2013 Campaign At Tour Down Under | Cyclingnews.com

So, what do we think of thier chances in 2013?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

O

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL

But seriously...
Will this team just be going through the motions until shut-down or does the collective wisdom here think they will be a serious contender?


----------



## adelaarvaren (Oct 30, 2004)

Jens deserves better... Hopefully it will be a stable team!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm not too concerned about Fabian, he wanted to leave and probably still do, but he's one of those riders who will just work hard for himself. If he can stay rubber side down, he should be the most successful rider of the team again. I'm sure he's still the guy that all the others are scared of in the classics.

For Andy... well it's getting hard to care about him at all for me. He's never showing any will to get better where he needs to be, doesn't look 'hungry' and seems okay on that plateau he got on since his 2nd at the Giro.

Jens will keep giving his hearth out for the team.

One of their best riders in 2012 was Jakob Fuglsang, now he's gone, Kloeden is a has-been... Horner can still win some smaller races that others use as training... Any new interesting new signings? What happens with Johan might help or haunt the team's vibe though... and whatever happens with those fake contracts for tax-evasion purpose could have repercussions on the team's survival. I think most riders will spend 2013 very selfishly, all working toward getting a good contract once their's are up with that team.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

adelaarvaren said:


> Jens deserves better... Hopefully it will be a stable team!


I doubt it. Jens had a chance to get out - but instead re-upped with Radio Shanty.

Loyalty to Andy? Lack of a better offer? I don't know. But like you, I'm a bit of a Fanboy where Jens is concerned and it seems a waste to me that he is perhaps finishing his career in a dysfunctional team.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> I'm not too concerned about Fabian, he wanted to leave and probably still do, but he's one of those riders who will just work hard for himself. If he can stay rubber side down, he should be the most successful rider of the team again. I'm sure he's still the guy that all the others are scared of in the classics.
> 
> For Andy... well it's getting hard to care about him at all for me. He's never showing any will to get better where he needs to be, doesn't look 'hungry' and seems okay on that plateau he got on since his 2nd at the Giro.
> 
> ...


Yup, I think so as well. Especially your last sentence.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

LostViking said:


> LOL
> 
> But seriously...
> Will this team just be going through the motions until shut-down or does the collective wisdom here think they will be a serious contender?


As others have mentioned, teams are made up of individuals. If they go through the motions then they'll be unemployable afterward (no UCI points). 'Shack had a bunch of problems last year but they also had terrible luck in races. These guys want to win and many of them know how. They all want to make up for this year, regardless of what logo is on their chest.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Right, soft-pedeling will hurt thier chances at a ProTour team next year.

How many points did Fabian get this year? But, if he was contractually free, would he be unemployed now? I doubt it.

And Andy - not many points this year - but if he went out and formed a new team, as has been widely rumoured, I don't think his number of points would be a problem.

Jens - might be his last year - if Andy rides easy in 2013 - is he going to continue to kill himself for the team? Even without a single point to his name, I suspect another team would scoop him up in 2014 - if nothing else than to put him in line for a coaching or team managment position.

The lesser known riders - yeah, they better try to kick butt in 2013 because I would wager there is a better than average possibility that they will be on the market for the 2014 season.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Fabian and Andy wouldn't have any trouble getting a spot but they both know that there's no better bargaining chips but results and UCI points. Of course there are valuable guys who don't score points but the weight of UCI points are making it a strain for them (check in on Joost Posthuma).


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

davidka said:


> Fabian and Andy wouldn't have any trouble getting a spot but they both know that there's no better bargaining chips but results and UCI points. Of course there are valuable guys who don't score points but the weight of UCI points are making it a strain for them (check in on Joost Posthuma).


Totally agree. The Posthuma retirement is a perfect example. This is why the non-marque riders will have to kick some tail next year and get some points for themselves or, I fear, they will be SOL in 2014 like Posthuma was for the 2013 season.

Imagine being a race director on a team where people know if they sacrifice themselves for the team this year - they will be unemployable next year.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Riders, directeurs sportifs, teams, sponsors, fans... heck, everyone except the UCI knows the points system is very flawed and needs to change....


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The strangest thing is that this system is almost the same as what they raced under in the late 90's-early 00's. It was most apparent in the French teams where all 8 guys would ride individually per the DS' wishes, who knew that 4+ guys in the top-20 were worth more one in the top-5. They were invisible for most of the race but maintaining the team's place in the points standings.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

So we can expect the Shack will be going for the Team Classification all the time.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Imagine if the team plan was have Andy help Jens in the mountains and Fabian help him on the flats for a TdF.

Then again, that's impossible because he'd be too busy carrying both of them in the first place.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

So, does The Shack win anything in 2013? 
Does Spartacus have another good classics season in him? 
Andy in LBL perhaps? 
And what of the Grand Tours? Can Andy and this team come back after a not so great season?

Honestly, I'm doubtful.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm quite doubtful but I know this team will make the other team sweat their ball$$.

I think Jens will just stick to this team until he retires, or till the team retires.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

vismitananda said:


> I'm quite doubtful but I know this team will make the other team sweat their ball$$.


If Fabian arrives at the line looking fresh and calm, just about everyone else is scared to death. 

It would be great to see him and Boonen at their best on the road together. With their history up until now, that could be some epic racing.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

davidka said:


> If Fabian arrives at the line looking fresh and calm, just about everyone else is scared to death.
> 
> It would be great to see him and Boonen at their best on the road together. With their history up until now, that could be some epic racing.


Indeed, also don't forget the "God of Thunder" he is trying his best to compete w/ these beasts.

I am looking forward to Andy into GT's next season, and his girly whining.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't know. It looks like this Trek team spares no $$ on their riders and various clothes and equipment.I think being on this team is profitable and comes with a lot of publicity for the racers and gear heads. Fabian actually kicked a lot of A in 2012 considering what all has happened. In 2013 everyone will be watching for a Andy/Trek vs Alberto/Specialized showdown in the mountains. Next season has all the makings to be epic or really boring IMO.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

wesb321 said:


> In 2013 everyone will be watching for a Froome/Pinarello vs Alberto/Specialized showdown in the mountains.


fify


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> fify




Eh, I'm rooting for the gal from Lux!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

LostViking said:


> So, does The Shack win anything in 2013?
> Does Spartacus have another good classics season in him?
> Andy in LBL perhaps?
> And what of the Grand Tours? Can Andy and this team come back after a not so great season?
> ...


You're doubtful of everything above? You don't think Cancellara has another good classics season in him?? I do. Sure, he's on the most dysfunctional team out there, but I'm not sure Spartacus needs a team.
I hope he and Tommeke battle head to head (although I'd prefer Boonen to win). Then I'd like to see Tejay start winning classics.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

It would be good for Fabian to have a team with a couple guys on it dedicated to him like Lance always had. A little protection goes along way.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Cancellera is a team all by himself.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

r1lee said:


> Cancellera is a team all by himself.



I would love to know how he trains. I imagine lots of weights in the gym are a factor also..


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Tell me about it. He's a one man wrecking machine. No one on tour likes him as part of the breakaway group and when he's out in front, no one wants to help him. Lol.. That's what you call fear, but it's also his achilles heal.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

wesb321 said:


> It would be good for Fabian to have a team with a couple guys on it dedicated to him like Lance always had. A little protection goes along way.


In the classics, all 7 or 8 (depending on the given race's limit) are 100% dedicated to helping Cancellara. They haven't shown to be the same quality as Boonen's guys, though QS more often runs a multi-leader strategy with Boonen and Chavanel and others. At any rate, when Boonen or Cancellara pull their trigger they usually wind up dropping their team mates.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I honestly believe that Spartacus will take another Classic/s win next season, w/ or w/o team mates.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

davidka said:


> In the classics, all 7 or 8 (depending on the given race's limit) are 100% dedicated to helping Cancellara. They haven't shown to be the same quality as Boonen's guys, though QS more often runs a multi-leader strategy with Boonen and Chavanel and others. At any rate, when Boonen or Cancellara pull their trigger they usually wind up dropping their team mates.




I guess I just never get to see stuff like this. Cycling coverage on TV and online pretty much blows.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

vismitananda said:


> I honestly believe that Spartacus will take another Classic/s win next season, w/ or w/o team mates.


I hope you are right and he does get at least another Classics win this Spring - but Boonen is looking like a monster these days - Fabu will not have an easy go of it.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

wesb321 said:


> I guess I just never get to see stuff like this. Cycling coverage on TV and online pretty much blows.


It's better than it was but yeah, they usually cut in the last 1-1.5 hours so we miss a lot of what happens as the race sets up. I'd gladly take a day's delay in exchange for some re-cap edits of what happens earlier in the race.


----------



## MatthieuS (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a great team for me.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice piece on Fabu and Radio Shanty:

Exclusive Interview: Fabian Cancellara | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

What if....?"










He's tanned, rested and ready!


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

wesb321 said:


> I don't know. It looks like this Trek team spares no $$ on their riders and various clothes and equipment.I think being on this team is profitable and comes with a lot of publicity for the racers and gear heads. Fabian actually kicked a lot of A in 2012 considering what all has happened. In 2013 everyone will be watching for a Andy/Trek vs Alberto/Specialized showdown in the mountains. Next season has all the makings to be epic or really boring IMO.


Andy who?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Can Andy come back to form to challenge at the TdF? Can he do it without Frank at his side?

Andy Schleck Needs To Enjoy Cycling Again, Says Guercilena | Cyclingnews.com

I wonder if Andy has the will and resiliance to ride and win the TdF this year?
Except for the TTing, this mountainious route should be in his steering-house - and he might find a part-time ally in Chris Froome in the shoot-out against Conti. 
Conti, as we know, is not always strong in race tactics - if Froome and Schleck can find a way to work together - it might get interesting.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

r1lee said:


> Cancellera is a team all by himself.


Yeah, a not so great team. He should move and stop handing out race finishes like MSR TdF stages.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Can Andy come back to form to challenge at the TdF? Can he do it without Frank at his side?
> 
> Andy Schleck Needs To Enjoy Cycling Again, Says Guercilena | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> ...


Too bad Andy isn't so strong in race tactics either.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

foto said:


> Yeah, a not so great team. He should move and stop handing out race finishes like MSR TdF stages.


Is that what getting 2nd after destroying the race is? 

He played his move. Everyone knows what it is. Sometimes someone is good enough to defeat it (hold his wheel). Cavendish sometimes loses after being led out too.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Sometimes riders do slack near the finish line, even they were setup by teammates perfectly.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

davidka said:


> Is that what getting 2nd after destroying the race is?
> 
> He played his move. Everyone knows what it is. Sometimes someone is good enough to defeat it (hold his wheel). Cavendish sometimes loses after being led out too.


At MSR, he knew way before the end that second was the best he could get. If he had a team with a sprinter he could have sat up and let it go to a group sprint or take a chance and let Gerrans pull some more.

Gerrans had Goss, Nibali had Sagan, get it? Radio Shack has one classics team, Team Fabian. With no plan B. It leaves him out in the cold, and everyone knows that if they can jump on his wheel, they can beat him in the final sprint.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

foto said:


> At MSR, he knew way before the end that second was the best he could get. If he had a team with a sprinter he could have sat up and let it go to a group sprint or take a chance and let Gerrans pull some more.
> 
> Gerrans had Goss, Nibali had Sagan, get it? Radio Shack has one classics team, Team Fabian. With no plan B. It leaves him out in the cold, and everyone knows that if they can jump on his wheel, they can beat him in the final sprint.


So he had to drop them. He couldn't do it this time but he's done it before. His fate wasn't sealed until the sprint.

"and everyone HOPES that if they can jump on his wheel, they can beat him in the final sprint" (fify)

Again, 2nd place is not a failure in this circumstance (think of all the teams that walked away with nothing). Gerrans would happily trade his palmares for Fabian's. He will win again. He will win big.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Bit surprized the Shanty hasn't re-signed with Gerdemann.
Gerdemann Still Looking For A Team For 2013 | Cyclingnews.com
It's late in the game but I suspect he'll find another ride.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I don't get it. Stijn Devolder, Danilo Hondo & Robert Kiserlovski??? Devolder hasn't done anything in 3yrs, Hondo was Pettachi's lead out but who is he going to lead out at the Shack? I guess Kiserlovski could be Andy's new helper if Frank loses his case.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

gamara said:


> Hondo was Pettachi's lead out but who is he going to lead out at the Shack? .


Gallopin? It seems a little bit of a stretch to hire someone to lead him out but maybe they have a lot of faith in him.

Hard to know how much payroll $$ Gerdemann was absorbing. Bad form to notify so late though.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

davidka said:


> So he had to drop them. He couldn't do it this time but he's done it before. His fate wasn't sealed until the sprint.
> 
> "and everyone HOPES that if they can jump on his wheel, they can beat him in the final sprint" (fify)
> 
> Again, 2nd place is not a failure in this circumstance (think of all the teams that walked away with nothing). Gerrans would happily trade his palmares for Fabian's. He will win again. He will win big.


Fixed? How many head-on sprints has Cancellara won? Benatti was the sprinter for that squad, and that isn't exactly much of a tactical gambit.


----------



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

I never like this team - but I like the riders. Idk why


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

foto said:


> Fixed? How many head-on sprints has Cancellara won? Benatti was the sprinter for that squad, and that isn't exactly much of a tactical gambit.


The tactic is use superior power to smash every other racer in the field, finishing alone. No gambit. Everyone knew how he'd play it and only one was good enough and lucky enough to do anything about it this time.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

davidka said:


> The tactic is use superior power to smash every other racer in the field, finishing alone. No gambit. Everyone knew how he'd play it and only one was good enough and lucky enough to do anything about it this time.


Thanks for that deep insight...

Is this the Team Radio Shack thread or the Team Cancellara thread?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

They really looked solid at the TdF and other races near the end of last year (even with everything going on). I'm not much of a fan of RSNT, but I expect them to be fairly good again this year. The guys they have are experienced and if Andy is even 80% of what he was a couple of years ago and Fabian looks as good as he did before his crash last year, that's a nice squad.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Wonder if there is any room/money left to hire Purito?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

RRRoubaix said:


> You're doubtful of everything above? You don't think Cancellara has another good classics season in him?? I do. Sure, he's on the most dysfunctional team out there, but I'm not sure Spartacus needs a team.
> I hope he and Tommeke battle head to head (although I'd prefer Boonen to win). Then I'd like to see Tejay start winning classics.


After the success he had at the TdF, I am pretty sure the Classics will be an afterthought for Tejay. He will be focused on GC stage racing and preparing to take over for Cadel. Phinney is BMC's classics rider of the future in my opinion. He and the team have set this year's Roubaix as a target for himbased on how well he performed last year (he is still technically the understudy of Ballan and Hushovd, but can hold his own with them).


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Wonder if there is any room/money left to hire Purito?


I don't think JRod fits on this team?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

vismitananda said:


> I don't think JRod fits on this team?


Why not? Conti will probably target the TdF. Purito could go for the Giro (or the Vuelta if Conti does not).

Purito could also be the go-to Classics guy.

I see a lot of uses for Purito on Saxo - as well as possibilities for him to win a GT.

On Radio Shanty - Spartacus is thier designated Classics guy and Andy for the TdF - that leaves both the Giro and the Veulta as possibilities for Purito.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Why not? Conti will probably target the TdF. Purito could go for the Giro (or the Vuelta if Conti does not).
> 
> Purito could also be the go-to Classics guy.
> 
> ...


I dunno, keep in mind that Saxo spent a lot of its budget this year buying up guys with points (Roche & Duggan for instance) to keep them at the WT level. The two places that stand out for me as potential fits IF he is allowed to leave Katusha are Argos and Omega Pharma. Both have strong financial backing and are desperate for a GC threat to fill out an otherwise dangerous roster. 

That being said, OPQS just spent its Levi dough on Cav and he probably wouldn't be thrilled about the addition of GC podium contender that might split the team's focus. Argos is wide open, could use some veteren leadership and has oil money to spend.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There's also cannondale, which lost Nibali...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

As far as RSNT signing Purito, I kind of doubt it since they had trouble making payroll last year with the guys they have, so I can't see them being able to afford his salary unless F. Schleck is let go or something (which I doubt will happen).


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> He and the team have set this year's Roubaix as a target for him


They have? Hushovd didn't like playing second fiddle to van Summeren.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> They have? Hushovd didn't like playing second fiddle to van Summeren.


Thor wasn't playing 2nd fiddle. JVS by luck and chance survived the breakaway and stayed in the lead. Thor was wanting to chase him down, which would have likely meant that FC could have sat on his wheel and dropped him to win it. I was kind of surprised that Thor had to be reminded of this. Not chasing down team mates is kinda something you learn in the amateur ranks I thought.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

My opinion Thor is past his prime and he knows it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

foto said:


> My opinion Thor is past his prime and he knows it.


Perhaps. Despite the Paris Roubiax snafu, 2011 was a decent year for him. Two TdF stages in the WC jersey as well as wearing the yellow jersey for quite a while isn't exactly a bad year.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> They have? Hushovd didn't like playing second fiddle to van Summeren.


Phinney won't necessarily be the team's leader at PR, but he is clearly their future and his performance last year (14th I think) has earned him a status where it doesn't sound like they are going to hold him back if he has an opening, etc. Thor will likely get his chances if his form is good as well, but right now the official team leader would have to be Ballan who finished 3rd last year.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's the scoop in his own words: Phinney sets Paris-Roubaix as top goal for 2013


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I stand corrected, he finished 15th last year. http://m.cyclingnews.com/news/phinney-pleased-with-debut-paris-roubaix-performance


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nissan to abandon Radio Shanty?:

Nissan To Pull Back From RadioShack Team? | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

[HR][/HR]


LostViking said:


> Nissan to abandon Radio Shanty?:
> 
> Nissan To Pull Back From RadioShack Team? | Cyclingnews.com


Ouch!!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Perhaps. Despite the Paris Roubiax snafu, 2011 was a decent year for him. Two TdF stages in the WC jersey as well as wearing the yellow jersey for quite a while isn't exactly a bad year.


That was 2 years ago. I would be surprised to see him do anything big again at this point.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Ouch!!


Indeed - It will take a great season to rescue this team.

So who pulls the plug next - Radio Shack or Trek?

My bet is Radio Shack says uncle soon.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Indeed - It will take a great season to rescue this team.
> 
> So who pulls the plug next - Radio Shack or Trek?
> 
> My bet is Radio Shack says uncle soon.


Those two companies are so deeply invested that my guess is that the team will at least get this year to try to make something happen (Trek doesn't have another World Tour team to sponsor and Radioshack is knee deep in all of this and doesn't seem to have much going on beyond this team period). They were the last two companies to pull out on Armstrong and will probably give the team the benefit of the doubt until there is nowhere else to go (poor performances and/or a horrible Bruyneel hearing could get them there though).


----------

